# Troubled eBay machine purchase...what would you do?



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

So... I saw an ad on eBay for a brother kh260 with a kr230 ribber for $650. The ad said it was working and that the lady got a bunch of machines from an estate of a guy who used to repair them. Her ad stated that she knit a sweater on the machine before she packed it up. So I received the machine on time, but it was extremely dirty, the sponge bar was completely deteriorated, and the connecting sinker plate for the ribber was wrong, clamps were wrong, and other parts were missing. 

I contacted her and it took over a week but she sent the proper items. Meanwhile, I changed the sponge bars and cleaned it up, oiled and degunked the carriage and needles. The main machine worked. When I finally received the missing items I tried out the ribber. I realised the tracker wouldn't go past "1", the attachment assembly wouldn't bring up it drop the ribber without much toil, and I couldn't cast on a full rib because it keeps skipping needles. Different needles every time. 

So I contacted her this morning and she said: it worked for her on a 1x1 rib, and that she'll look for another carriage, she didn't know what to say about the racker, and that I should wiggle the attachment assembly more to get it to drop. I'm so frustrated. What would you do?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

The 230 ribber only fits the 230 machine not the 260


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

it came as a pair! Are you serious?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, I have had both. Only the 260 ribber fits the 260 machine - same as the 230 only fits each other. She could not have used them together. And I doubt she made a sweater if the sponge bar was in that bad of shape.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

I would contact her again with the compatibility information. If you don't get satisfaction, contact Ebay. Include copies of all emails and open a case with them. If you used a credit card, you can also look to them for help. Frpm your description, there is NO WAY she made a sweater on that machine with a bad sponge bar.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Ebay guarantees everything sold! File a complaint and get your money back!


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

GrammaAnn said:


> Yes, I have had both. Only the 260 ribber fits the 260 machine - same as the 230 only fits each other. She could not have used them together. And I doubt she made a sweater if the sponge bar was in that bad of shape.


That's what I told her! Oh boy. Thanks so much. It never occurred to me to check the compatibility because she claimed to make a sweater!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Oh! So sorry you had this problem. Some dealers do not label accurately but you shouldn't have to pay for her mistake!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

jude3602 said:


> So... I saw an ad on eBay for a brother kh260 with a kr230 ribber for $650. The ad said it was working and that the lady got a bunch of machines from an estate of a guy who used to repair them. Her ad stated that she knit a sweater on the machine before she packed it up. So I received the machine on time, but it was extremely dirty, the sponge bar was completely deteriorated, and the connecting sinker plate for the ribber was wrong, clamps were wrong, and other parts were missing.
> 
> I contacted her and it took over a week but she sent the proper items. Meanwhile, I changed the sponge bars and cleaned it up, oiled and degunked the carriage and needles. The main machine worked. When I finally received the missing items I tried out the ribber. I realised the tracker wouldn't go past "1", the attachment assembly wouldn't bring up it drop the ribber without much toil, and I couldn't cast on a full rib because it keeps skipping needles. Different needles every time.
> 
> So I contacted her this morning and she said: it worked for her on a 1x1 rib, and that she'll look for another carriage, she didn't know what to say about the racker, and that I should wiggle the attachment assembly more to get it to drop. I'm so frustrated. What would you do?


Contact ebay , start a "not as described" case. Maybe you could screenshot what some of the kp ers have wrote along with your claim.


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

rosemarya said:


> Oh! So sorry you had this problem. Some dealers do not label accurately but you shouldn't have to pay for her mistake!


I should have known better. But when a ribber was sold with a machine in the past it never occurred to me that they didn't work together!

**kicking self***


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

That's too bad. Start a paypal claim and document everything, including how filthy it was when you received it and the sellers dishonest claims about its condition. I hope you took pictures. Buyer Protection can arrange for a return shipping label and a full refund.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://daisyknits.com/bcompatibility.htm This has a compatibility chart for all machines. Scroll down for the bulky brothers. I would file a claim with ebay for sure. Ebay favors the buyer.


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

GrammaAnn said:


> http://daisyknits.com/bcompatibility.htm This has a compatibility chart for all machines. Scroll down for the bulky brothers. I would file a claim with ebay for sure


Your right. I'm going to give her one more chance to make it right, or I'm filling a claim. I'm so irritated that she lied. Why do people do this? Why do I always expect what I'm promised? *sigh*


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Should you need more backup...Daisy Knits lists all the ribbers compatibility.

http://www.daisyknits.com/bcompatibility.htm#bkbulkyrib

Grammann I see you replied as well. Nice to see that we don't want anyone taken advantage of.


----------



## hougland (Nov 29, 2017)

Make sure you get a return slip. You shuldn't have to pay postage to return a faulty item. Contact both e-Bay and Paypal. There are a lot of people who pick up things at auctions, estate sales, etc that they know nothing about. They do a little research online and then try to sell the item as if they had always owned it. I both sell and buy on e-Bay and know there are bad sellers out there.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Seems to me that there is a time limit on getting refunds through eBay, maybe 30 days? not sure. Don't let them stall any longer, put in a claim right away. You can always cancel it if the seller sends you the right parts. Also contact PayPal and your credit card. Sounds like you got swindled. Good luck.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Seems to me that there is a time limit on getting refunds through eBay, maybe 30 days? not sure. Don't let them stall any longer, put in a claim right away. You can always cancel it if the seller sends you the right parts. Also contact PayPal and your credit card. Sounds like you got swindled. Good luck.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jude3602 said:


> Your right. I'm going to give her one more chance to make it right, or I'm filling a claim. I'm so irritated that she lied. Why do people do this? Why do I always expect what I'm promised? *sigh*


I'm don't have a knitting machine but I am answering this in regards to eBay.

Don't wait to give the Seller a 2nd chance, you must make a claim now to eBay and PayPal if you paid via them. You only have a limited time to make a claim and I wouldn't be waiting for the Seller to send or correct whatever is wrong with the machine.

When you open a claim you can still be trying to rectify the situation. All emails to and from should be going through eBay don't send private emails.

I wish you luck on this one.

I will say eBay and PayPal are fantastic with helping buyers and probably sellers when their are problems. I've had a few and they have always refunded my money.


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

Thank you all for your advice! This was so helpful!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree with kiwifrau, she didn't make an honest mistake, she lied to you, I'd file a claim.


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

This was the original description


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

You are wasting your time to "give her one more chance". If she were gojng to voluntarily make it right:
1. She would not have misrepresented it the first place. 
2. Those kind of people never make things "right" until they are forced to do so. 
3. File the claims with eBay and PayPal. You can always dismiss them. 
4. Filing the claims could prevent that Seller from ripping off some other unsuspecting victim. It is your moral duty. 


jude3602 said:


> Your right. I'm going to give her one more chance to make it right, or I'm filling a claim. I'm so irritated that she lied. Why do people do this? Why do I always expect what I'm promised? *sigh*


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Return for refund❓????????‍♀❓


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd say you positively got the surprise they said they'd send...


----------



## mrsmarley (Jan 21, 2017)

Did you pay by PayPal ,if so then get onto them they will sort out the issue and get you a full refund also dont buy from a masody or machines 4 you or Any 
other name like that as they are crooks and I got done by them except I paid by PayPal so I was a lucky one and got all my noney back ,but please if you paid by PayPal get onto them and if not get on to eBay and if your in there time limit they can get a refund for you ,hope it all goes well for you please do as I say and don’t let these dodgy sellers get away with it x


----------



## StaceyK (Aug 2, 2013)

Magna84 said:


> Seems to me that there is a time limit on getting refunds through eBay, maybe 30 days?


This is true. Notify eBay of your complaint. They then make you wait 3 days for seller to rectify the situation before they take action. If it is not resolved to your satisfaction, (which is to return the misrepresented item) then eBay steps in. They will issue a return label, you ship item back and when it is received by seller, you get a full refund. I'd like to say they will then put sanctions on seller, but that's not always the case.

I've had to do that a few times and the decision was always made in my favor. Call and talk to a live person. It's really pretty easy to do. Don't wait. Do it today.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

kwharrod said:


> I would contact her again with the compatibility information. If you don't get satisfaction, contact Ebay. Include copies of all emails and open a case with them. If you used a credit card, you can also look to them for help. Frpm your description, there is NO WAY she made a sweater on that machine with a bad sponge bar.


If I may add to your excellent post, that our members should never use normal email for ebay purchases, only that via ebay.....Its great evidence!

Also never ever give a feedback until you have tested everything first. Sometimes even then I wait a bit longer!

Regards

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> I will say eBay and PayPal are fantastic with helping buyers and probably sellers when their are problems. I've had a few and they have always refunded my money.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

I never buy any other way, unless its local and very cheap (like the 5 kids bikes I bought yesterday for €5!! A little over maybe $6 US. I am building my older Grandson a "Soap Box Car" for June!!) :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

regards

Andy


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

GrammaAnn said:


> http://daisyknits.com/bcompatibility.htm This has a compatibility chart for all machines. Scroll down for the bulky brothers. I would file a claim with ebay for sure. Ebay favors the buyer.


Yes, that is true. eBay will be on your side but to make sure get a really good dossier of information that will support your case.
Very good luck.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I have both too.....and you are right. I always wonder why they didn't make the ribbers to fit any equivalent machine of the same make..


GrammaAnn said:


> Yes, I have had both. Only the 260 ribber fits the 260 machine - same as the 230 only fits each other. She could not have used them together. And I doubt she made a sweater if the sponge bar was in that bad of shape.


----------



## LibertyRose (Feb 8, 2018)

You can't trust everyone on ebay. The majority of sellers are honest but you will always get a few that sell inferior goods. Ebay are very good about getting your money back, I'm sure you won't have a problem getting a refund. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Tallest-Toad (Nov 11, 2017)

I 100% agree with.Kharrod.


----------



## Sanchia845 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, i agree open a case with ebay get your money back, unless she offers a refund. Nothing more frustrating than getting machine knit items that cause trouble. It is frustrating enough anyway!

I have always had luck with ebay on getting my refunds.
Sanchia


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

File your claim with PayPal immediately - sounds like they are stalling until the deadline is over. Don't mess with the seller another minute - protect yourself!! Good luck ---


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

I totally agree! I won't buy anything from ebay again. I bought a 260 knitting machine and the ribber from donalddonald and the sinker plate was warped It took 3 weeks for him to send me a new one.
I do know if you call ebay they will step in and dispute for you.If you paid with pay pal all the better. You must stay on her don't give up for anything less.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't think eBay is the issue. I think that particular seller "donalddonald" is the problem, because from several reports, he is shipping "Chinese hunks of junk" & is not packing items properly so that they often get damaged in transit.

Do not blame eBay for one person. Some of us do use eBay occassionally to offer items for sale to a nationwide market when our local club members are not interested in a particular KM or accessory.

However when we do sell on eBay, they nab about 8% or more and then PayPal snatches another 5% of the total sales price + shipping. But to be safe on both ends of a transaction, that is just what a seller has to pay.


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

KateWood said:


> I'd say you positively got the surprise they said they'd send...


 Ha ha! This made me laugh.... Your right Kate! What a mess!


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

I'd start the claim process and then give her one more chance. She's more likely to be responsive if she knows you'll take action. In your next communication with her ask her to show you the sweater she made - I doubt she did - otherwise she would have had a clean machine and a new sponge bar. If you paid by pay pal also let them know. Ebay and paypal are pretty hard on sellers who get a lot of complaints. I'm so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

JaniceK said:


> I don't think eBay is the issue. I think that particular seller "donalddonald" is the problem, because from several reports, he is shipping "Chinese hunks of junk" & is not packing items properly so that they often get damaged in transit.
> 
> Do not blame eBay for one person. Some of us do use eBay occassionally to offer items for sale to a nationwide market when our local club members are not interested in a particular KM or accessory.
> 
> However when we do sell on eBay, they nab about 8% or more and then PayPal snatches another 5% of the total sales price + shipping. But to be safe on both ends of a transaction, that is just what a seller has to pay.


I buy a lot of crafting items, trims, buttons etc. Pretty much low $ items.
The latest game from SOME Asian sellers is You win an item for $1 with free shipping.
You wait wait wait never shows up, email seller they give you fake tracking number you still wait.
Fed up, I file a claim , wait 3 days for eBay to investigate then get my $1.
I actually called PayPal about this practice of some Asian sellers.
Whomever I spoke to told me this is getting to be commonplace , the seller figures people will not bother to file for a $1 item
Can you imagine the money they scam from people?
EBay used to be very strict with sellers and shut them down for shady dealings , not anymore.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Augustgran said:


> I buy a lot of crafting items, trims, buttons etc. Pretty much low $ items.
> The latest game from SOME Asian sellers is You win an item for $1 with free shipping.
> You wait wait wait never shows up, email seller they give you fake tracking number you still wait.
> Fed up, I file a claim , wait 3 days for eBay to investigate then get my $1.
> ...


This scam has been around for some time. Its probably the single most important reason to use PayPal.

There is a tiny bit different version that is also getting very prevalent too. You buy something on ebay, but you get a fantastic price and the seller does not want to give it away, so they don't send it at all. You tell them its not arrived, not even talking to PayPal, and they immediately refund your money.....

They always use delivery companies that do not require a signature at delivery by the way. That is one clue.

But there is a small trick to find out if a company is genuine or not, before the actual sale, especially if its within your own country, you simply ask if they will change the delivery company to one of your choice, one where a signature is a requirement, you offer to pay the extra charge!

If they agree, they are most likely to be genuine.

For lost articles from China, when you fill out the forms on ebay to report it, ask for a replacement, not your money back, if they agree they are most likely to be genuine.

If they can ONLY send you´a refund, you have your money, but try not to use them again if possible...

Private sellers who accept PayPal have also been known to try the same tricks too!! But usually they will not offer a replacement.....

regards

Andy


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

Contact eBay support, customer service. They will advise you. Many times there is a buyer protection.


----------



## dishers (Dec 1, 2017)

Agree. Contact Ebay


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

SO sorry this has happened. I hope you have the claim going already.

IF you end up shipping the machine(s) back, be sure you take out your new sponge bar and give them back the crappy one!


----------



## Purlgal (Dec 20, 2015)

Advise PayPal so there is a case number. That way she will be required to either fix it or lose her funds. If she is honest, she will fix it. I had to do this once and am glad I did, as the other party was stalling (you have to file a complaint within a certain number of days).
Annie


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Reba1 said:


> SO sorry this has happened. I hope you have the claim going already.
> 
> IF you end up shipping the machine(s) back, be sure you take out your new sponge bar and give them back the crappy one!


????????????


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

UPDATE: 
I've filed with eBay. She sent me a threatening email this morning that she would not refund me until she had received the items and would not pay for shipping. 

Please do not buy from "Happytoday 23". She was dishonest in advertising. She sells cheap because her stuff is not in the condition as advertised.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Good for you! It is likely that you may not have the postage paid, but likely that you will get your money back. At least that’s what happened to me.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't worry about her threat, Submit it to buyer protection along with good pictures of the equipment and your statement. You can call them and speak with a customer service rep about the case. Ask them long she can hold onto your refund...Buyer protection wants to make sure you send it back and will watch the tracking number as to when it's been received, they should send you a prepaid mailing label with the tracking information you should request it be insured... Once they see it's been received they should refund you, since it wasn't received in as advertised condition, then They will get the funds from the seller and document the incident. It's all on the seller.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

How did you pay for this machine?


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

UP-UPDATE: 
So, eBay said that they could force her to refund the whole thing and pay shipping, but then I'd have to give back the main machine (which I already cleaned, degunked, and oiled) and now works fine. So I didn't want to do that because, I already invested in it and there wasn't another one for sale near me, or on eBay for that matter (at least that I saw this morning). Also the thought of having to clean, oil, and fix another one was a bit daunting. So I decided to keep everything, repair the ribber and sell it on its own.

The racker wasn't working, but when I unscrewed the back I saw that there was a screw missing. So I cleaning and fixed it. The attachment assemblies I took apart and cleaned, so they are also in working order. The carriage seems to be doing its job. I had already taken that apart, cleaned, and oiled it a few weeks ago when I received it. So I'm going to sell the ribber separately, hopefully break even. And count this a lesson learned!

Anyone want a kr230 ribber?

I'll be posting it in the classifieds section!

Thank you all for your advice and help. If y'all had not taken the time to comment I wouldn't have even known the two weren't compatible! Y'all are a great community!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

jude3602 said:
 

> So... I saw an ad on eBay for a brother kh260 with a kr230 ribber for $650. The ad said it was working and that the lady got a bunch of machines from an estate of a guy who used to repair them. Her ad stated that she knit a sweater on the machine before she packed it up. So I received the machine on time, but it was extremely dirty, the sponge bar was completely deteriorated, and the connecting sinker plate for the ribber was wrong, clamps were wrong, and other parts were missing.
> 
> I contacted her and it took over a week but she sent the proper items. Meanwhile, I changed the sponge bars and cleaned it up, oiled and degunked the carriage and needles. The main machine worked. When I finally received the missing items I tried out the ribber. I realised the tracker wouldn't go past "1", the attachment assembly wouldn't bring up it drop the ribber without much toil, and I couldn't cast on a full rib because it keeps skipping needles. Different needles every time.
> 
> So I contacted her this morning and she said: it worked for her on a 1x1 rib, and that she'll look for another carriage, she didn't know what to say about the racker, and that I should wiggle the attachment assembly more to get it to drop. I'm so frustrated. What would you do?


Id go straight to Paypal and open a dispute,


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

jude3602 said:


> UP-UPDATE:
> So, eBay said that they could force her to refund the whole thing and pay shipping, but then I'd have to give back the main machine (which I already cleaned, degunked, and oiled) and now works fine. So I didn't want to do that because, I already invested in it and there wasn't another one for sale near me, or on eBay for that matter (at least that I saw this morning). Also the thought of having to clean, oil, and fix another one was a bit daunting. So I decided to keep everything, repair the ribber and sell it on its own.
> 
> The racker wasn't working, but when I unscrewed the back I saw that there was a screw missing. So I cleaning and fixed it. The attachment assemblies I took apart and cleaned, so they are also in working order. The carriage seems to be doing its job. I had already taken that apart, cleaned, and oiled it a few weeks ago when I received it. So I'm going to sell the ribber separately, hopefully break even. And count this a lesson learned!
> ...


Tell Ebay, you will return the ribber for a partial refund, ie you only want to pay for the main bed and want half back for the incorrect ribber


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

June, I tried that. The lady started acting crazy. Threatening me, then saying I can't hurt her. <- I don't even understand the reference. I think there may have been other things wrong. 

I did repair the ribber. So it's in good working condition. I think this is the lesser of two evils.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

jude3602 said:


> June, I tried that. The lady started acting crazy. Threatening me, then saying I can't hurt her. <- I don't even understand the reference. I think there may have been other things wrong.
> 
> I did repair the ribber. So it's in good working condition. I think this is the lesser of two evils.


Make sure Ebay see the threatening messages


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Firstly, really great update, and well done in getting things repaired and usable. There are not so many who could have done that here!!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

What I am about to say, may seem unfair to the seller, its not.

If ebay can get you your money back, go for it, as unless ebay brokers a "return" idea, you get to keep the machine.

She loses out BIG TIME. But maybe she will learn from that!! That is what has happened to me a couple of times over the years. (16 years?) that I have been on ebay....it might even be "Policy" for all I know.

Now if they do broker (or attempt to broker) such a "return" deal, tell ebay that you have invested time, money and materials in repairs and cleaning, that you are fully prepared to keep the machines IF the seller refunds say 50% of the purchase price. Not forgetting the problems and costs of packing it safely before sending it back across country!!

If it goes against you, set the return price for everything say at 50% of the original price you paid.....for time and materials. If she doesn't like that, bad luck!! Her problem.

I actually think you will get the whole purchase price back from ebay/PayPal, with no strings attached. e.g. You get to keep the machine.

Let the seller "put that in her pipe and smoke it!! She will be far more accurate in her next sale......By the way, I looked at her on ebay and she has 100% feedback, so you could not know how she really was.....and apparently, you have not given her feedback either....

If you have to return anything, I would say that once its all done and dusted, give her an accurate, but negative feedback. Over the next 12 months that will cost her a bundle, though she may not fully understand that....but some of her possible future buyers will be put off.....

In any feedback, no cuss words, just the plain unvarnished truth. As there are not that many letters you can place, I tend to start with !WARNING! and a very short precis of the problems. In your case I would say something like:- "!WARNING!Dirty,not functioning,incompatible units" as a start!!

With no spaces after the commas as these count as letters as well!

Your final choice of course......

Regards and best of luck

Andy



jude3602 said:


> UP-UPDATE:
> So, eBay said that they could force her to refund the whole thing and pay shipping, but then I'd have to give back the main machine (which I already cleaned, degunked, and oiled) and now works fine. So I didn't want to do that because, I already invested in it and there wasn't another one for sale near me, or on eBay for that matter (at least that I saw this morning). Also the thought of having to clean, oil, and fix another one was a bit daunting. So I decided to keep everything, repair the ribber and sell it on its own.
> 
> The racker wasn't working, but when I unscrewed the back I saw that there was a screw missing. So I cleaning and fixed it. The attachment assemblies I took apart and cleaned, so they are also in working order. The carriage seems to be doing its job. I had already taken that apart, cleaned, and oiled it a few weeks ago when I received it. So I'm going to sell the ribber separately, hopefully break even. And count this a lesson learned!
> ...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

jude3602 said:


> June, I tried that. The lady started acting crazy. Threatening me, then saying I can't hurt her. <- I don't even understand the reference. I think there may have been other things wrong.
> 
> I did repair the ribber. So it's in good working condition. I think this is the lesser of two evils.


I agree with Andy, negotiate a refund for the ribber. I don't know ebay will compensate you for your effort cleaning it but you don't get what you don't ask for...


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

The lady doesn't seem to know what she is selling regarding the Brother bulky/chunky machines because in the eBay sales photo it is a Brother KR260 ribber. I can't understand why she sent the wrong one.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Good point Sue Jude should ask her. The seller said she loves the set and knit a sweater on it before packing it.


----------



## tyger777 (Apr 17, 2011)

hi I'm so sorry to hear that you purchase a knitting machine from eBay and you having problems contact customer service you are protected through eBay to get your money back in full. Explain to eBay what's going on and they will guide you and open up a case for you and if the seller doesn't reply then eBay will make sure that you get your money back as long as there is a problem with the merchandise you received but you have to do it as soon as possible don't wait hope this helps


----------



## tyger777 (Apr 17, 2011)

hi I'm so sorry to hear that you purchase a knitting machine from eBay and you having problems contact customer service you are protected through eBay to get your money back in full. Explain to eBay what's going on and they will guide you and open up a case for you and if the seller doesn't reply then eBay will make sure that you get your money back as long as there is a problem with the merchandise you received but you have to do it as soon as possible don't wait hope this helps


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

UP-UP-UPDATE:

KateWood convinced me! So I did try again to send the seller another email to get her to send the kr260, instead of the kr230. Here are the messages. 

Her last reply to me was that she was done with me. 

(My message is on the bottom of the first picture, her response is above that "Happytoday23)


----------



## Purlgal (Dec 20, 2015)

I did this once and it worked like a charm-use the "note" section in both Ebay and PayPal to write down the specific things the seller must do:

1.) Any specific model number etc. they put in their ad, 
2.) A specific "on or before" delivery date;
3.) That all accessories are included as per the manual;
4.) That returns will be at the seller's expense;
5.) That the item(s) must be surrounded by additional packaging material (padding, peanuts, foam etc.) and a strong outer box prior to shipping;
6. ) Anything else you have been promised verbally or by e-mail.

Since the photo in the ad becomes tiny once your hit "pay", it's a good idea to take a screen shot of that and the whole ad in case you have to circle what is wrong in the picture.

I had one where I simply highlighted the condition number above they did not meet (2 missing necessary parts) and it was very easy for the foreign "complaint resolution specialists" to understand the problem which greatly expedited getting it resolved. I also did not want to deal with a rude seller, except for the initial e-mail. Make sure to always use the E-bay e-mail rather than your own. 

They will see you are a serious buyer and won't try to cheat you (as much!).


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol! Do you have to return the 230 ribber?


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

jaysclark said:


> Lol! Do you have to return the 230 ribber?


 June... I don't know! I told my husband last night, if they don't send a pre-paid shipping label... I'm going to let it sit here!


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

jude3602 said:


> June... I don't know! I told my husband last night, if they don't send a pre-paid shipping label... I'm going to let it sit here!


Wait and see how the 260 turns up. There might be another surprise!


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

jaysclark said:


> Wait and see how the 260 turns up. There might be another surprise!


Ha! June your so funny! You had me laughing!

I hope not...I hope this is really the end!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I went look at the original listing and just reading it, there are red flags.
The title lists all 230, description is 260 and 230!
Before I would buy anything like this, I would contact the seller and get info about what exactly will be shipped!

Not long ago, there was machine with ribber listed on ebay by Goodwill in Seattle, very cheap but the pic showed only one bed so I emailed them asking if there is both beds and carriages. They replied all listed is in picture. So only one bed! I guess someone got screwed,they might not have any idea what they selling?
I buy on ebay a lot and you have to be careful about reading ALL. ASK questions before.
For the most part ebay is fair with returning money but I lost some even though I had picture of damaged item.


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

Well, peppered, we'll find out when it arrives on Monday.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

jude3602 said:


> Well, peppered, we'll find out when it arrives on Monday.


Fingers crossed all ends well!!!!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Well, the best of luck. Glad that it seems that you might eventually have what you intended to purchase. I never thought of getting the initial seller to pay for the postage, but that is actually right. Very good luck.


----------



## Civil (Feb 19, 2018)

jude3602 said:


> ...I'm so irritated that she lied. Why do people do this? Why do I always expect what I'm promised? *sigh*


Don't beat yourself up. You expect people to be honest because you are an honest person and wouldn't dream of doing this to someone else. That's a good thing. You will get it sorted out. It's an irritating thing, but it will be ok. I'm sorry this happened to you. 

ETA: I should have kept reading. Looks like you are getting it worked out. I hope you get the correct ribber this time.


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

ME TOO !!!


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

So... A kr260 ribber showed up today. . Yay...kind of. It's dirty as all get out... Part of the edge of the casing broken. But I think going to clean and repair it and just cut my losses. At least I have the ribber. 

She never sent a label for the other ribber so I might have a 230 for sale soon.


----------



## Peppie (Jan 13, 2013)

I am pleased that you have manged to get the KR260 ribber. The part that is broken can be replaced from Sonny Choi.

http://shop.sckmcl.com.hk/product_info.php?products_id=966


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Re: the 230 ribber. How do you know if the ribber is intact and working correctly? Do you have the Main Bed machine that is its mate? Installed and tested?


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

Macon said:


> Re: the 230 ribber. How do you know if the ribber is intact and working correctly? Do you have the Main Bed machine that is its mate? Installed and tested?


I've worked in machines before. It's in working order. The carriage does what it is supposed to do.


----------



## Purlgal (Dec 20, 2015)

Paypal will get the shipping back for you. Upload a copy of your receipt.


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

Purlgal said:


> Paypal will get the shipping back for you. Upload a copy of your receipt.


My original shipping costs?


----------



## Purlgal (Dec 20, 2015)

What you paid to send back items that do not fit the description. You scan your shipping receipt and they refund it and charge it back to the seller.
Annie


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

Purlgal said:


> What you paid to send back items that do not fit the description. You scan your shipping receipt and they refund it and charge it back to the seller.
> Annie


Oh. I see. Thank you. However, I'm not sending anything back to her unless she sends pre-paid postage. If you can see from her previous messages she's less than agreeable, and she bares the responsibility to send the postage. She has also stated that she is no longer available to me after she sent the proper ribber. I'd happily send it, but I will not happily pay for it hoping for reimbursement.


----------



## zeldalee (Oct 22, 2017)

you know what to Heck with her. Contact Ebay and tell them what has happened and demand a free shipping label back and send that back and get your money back. That is the worst. I just saw an ad where the person was claiming never used. Praying on people that don't know the difference. I contacted them and ask if they were sure that the machine had never been used because I could see needle marks in front of the needle hooks. They responded that the changed their ad to slightly used. Still that might not be true either. It's been a long time since most of these machines were made.


----------



## Purlgal (Dec 20, 2015)

Give paypal a call. They reimburse you quickly for the postage, don't wait for her. They'll do a chargeback to her paypal account. Sorry you've had this same bad experience, most people are very honest, but there are some shady KM folks.
Best Regards,
Annie


----------

